
Rekeying and picking locks - icey
http://mikesenese.com/DOIT/2010/10/how-to-re-key-a-lock-how-to-pick-a-lock-how-to-break-a-kryptonite-lock/
======
zaaaaz
Scary stuff. I've had too many bikes stolen. Good to know what I'm up against.

